# Crimson Trace Distance Daylight



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

With a Crimson Trace Laser (LG-312), what is the maximum distance of the laser in the daylight?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

cougartex

I don't know if this will help or not, but I own 4 guns with CT laser grips on them.

I've practiced shooting (both day light & dark) with them all.

I can only tell you that in the daylight I shoot at 20' to 45' and had no trouble seeing the red dot.

In the dark it can be seen at forever distances.

I went to the CT website and they didn't say anything about distances for use.

You may have to call their tech department for more.

As I'm sure you know - you sight in a laser at a certain distance and it's only "right on" at that distance.

You will need to correct if the distance changes drastically.

I hope this helps ... I'm really sold on the use of laser grips.

:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I too like my laser. Day light distance varies widely. Inside or outside makes a difference corilation to the sun makes a diffeence many things do. At 7 yards, my sight distance, there has not been a time when I could not see the dot. Into the sun it is harder but you can see it.

I like the laser.

RCG


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I've read that the 650nm 5mw red laser can be seen in daylight 20 - 50 yards out.

I have a laser bore sight and I could not see it during daylight out to 50 yds without the special laser reflective target.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The problem in bright sunlight is _finding_ the dot. Once you find it, you can usually see it OK. But for all practical purposes, count on your iron sights for any type of self defense situation. If the dot is there, when you get on target with the irons, fine...but if it isn't there or you can't find it, don't waste time hunting it. On an overcast day, no sweat - you can see it fine.

I have CT laser sights on three compact self-defense handguns, and I think they are great products. I especially like it on my Ruger LCP, because the laser actually improves my speed and accuracy, noticeably, and increases the distance that I feel confident with (4" groups at 15 yards). I still do all my live-fire practice with iron sights, with everything but the LCP, so as not to be wholly dependent on something that runs on battery power. Dry-fire practice is one of the greatest benefits to be reaped from a laser sight, especially on a revolver, because you can practice a lot of trigger 'presses' without having to rack the slide. Dry-fire practice with my S&W 642CT has improved my trigger control immensely, on all of my handguns.

To answer your original question, I have never tried to see the dot past 25 yards. The factory recommends sighting in at 50 feet, and that seems to work best for me. The dot gets bigger, the further away you are, and it looks to be about an inch plus, at 25 yards.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the information.


----------

